# petsupplies.com - 25% off entire order, $4.99 shipping, $100 giftcard for $90



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I benchmarked the eheim 2211, even with the 25% discount, bigalsonline still has it cheaper by more than $25. 

So I'm not convinced this discount is a real discount.


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for doing the price check! I edited the original post to note the possibility of cheaper options elsewhere.



bitFUUL said:


> Thanks for the tip. I benchmarked the eheim 2211, even with the 25% discount, bigalsonline still has it cheaper by more than $25.
> 
> So I'm not convinced this discount is a real discount.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there a coupon code or anything? not showing up in my cart


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, there is. Once you click the link to their site, a window pops up with the code. Though I think the code might be activated automatically either way and then the prices on the site reflect it. In any case, here's a code you can try that popped up for me: 7F5E0H1OXY


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

